# Spirulena and FODMAPs



## wake_tonight (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I have googled and googled and csan't seem to find an answer... Does anyone know spirulena would be considered low-FODMAP?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> Spirulina contains very little starch or sugar. What carbohydrate it supplies, roughly 10 to 15 percent, is primarily in the form of rhamnose and glycogen.


http://www.naturalways.com/spirulina-analysis.htm

So far as I can tell these are OK carbs on the Low FODMAP diet, but if anyone knows differently....


----------

